# Bygone era



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Used to do $800k new...lots of these nice specs...now this is the 2nd house of the year completed...glad for service


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

***


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

***


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Hope they never want to install a pedestal sink where the vanity is now (second pic). Oversight?:whistling2:

That would have have raised an eyebrow or two with the inspector here:yes:

just havin fun Still.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

The cabinets are double and I agree about future provision ..just not to the point of changing..been this way for years and years


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You need a better camera. :yes:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Hers one of my boys...you talk about hard changing an old dog ...have a few words with him...I still say they must have gotten it from their mother.:thumbup:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ron said:


> You need a better camera. :yes:


 Blackberry...I agree..i have a 4.0 kodak buried in the truck but thats not much better.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

if they wanna remodel later and change to a ped sink then they can pay for it. Why be concerned about a pedestal sink now, the house is new. Looks good still, you camera phone kinda sucks:laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

What code do you use?

We would have to use a 4x2 tee or wye after the long sweep for the toilet and that would be rolled above center line of pipe and then back to the block. Heel outlets can only be used when vertical (here).


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Used to do $800k new...lots of these nice specs...now this is the 2nd house of the year completed...glad for service


There's dust on your camera lens. Every picture has the same dusty look. Not blur exactly, but not clear.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

That does not look like an 800,000 dollar house to me if thats what you mean 
Yall aren't required to use heat traps on water heaters?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> What code do you use?
> 
> We would have to use a 4x2 tee or wye after the long sweep for the toilet and that would be rolled above center line of pipe and then back to the block. Heel outlets can only be used when vertical (here).


Where do you see a heel outlet? I am confused here. Must be the natty's I'm drinking I guess. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Hope they never want to install a pedestal sink where the vanity is now (second pic). Oversight?:whistling2:
> 
> That would have have raised an eyebrow or two with the inspector here:yes:
> 
> just havin fun Still.


 
What the heck does " possibly " changing a lav to a ped in the "future" have to do with an inspector inspecting a house for a final?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I know right. It looks like a 4" combo with a 4x2 bushing in the tope leg. Totally legal and will work forever.



Plasticman said:


> Where do you see a heel outlet? I am confused here. Must be the natty's I'm drinking I guess. :laughing:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Hope they never want to install a pedestal sink where the vanity is now (second pic). Oversight?:whistling2:
> 
> That would have have raised an eyebrow or two with the inspector here:yes:
> 
> just havin fun Still.



why would the inspector have a problem?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Protech said:


> I know right. It looks like a 4" combo with a 4x2 bushing in the tope leg. Totally legal and will work forever.


I think all I see is 3" pvc so its probably a 3x2 bushing. For you all up north things are a little different here in Fl, you can have up to 5 w/c's on 3". 

BTW, nice work stillaround, I'm sure you along with others wish things would get back the way they used to be..


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You're right ESP, that is 3". good eye.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> I think all I see is 3" pvc so its probably a 3x2 bushing. For you all up north things are a little different here in Fl, you can have up to 5 w/c's on 3".
> 
> BTW, nice work stillaround, I'm sure you along with others wish things would get back the way they used to be..


 
I thought it was 6 w.c's on 3 inch?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Hes stubbing up for the 2nd lav that will vent the shower coming out of the combo going right. 2x4 exterior walls so we dont use a cross very often. Florida code 2007.
Who is going to pull a double cabinet for a pedistal....and who is an inspector:laughing:...you need to work in Florida for a few years and loosen up..we are free here.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

house plumber said:


> What the heck does " possibly " changing a lav to a ped in the "future" have to do with an inspector inspecting a house for a final?


My comment was based on the picture and the rough-in of the water and waste. And yes, on rough inspection, it would have been questioned as to why the waste is higher and to the right of the water.

It would have passed but still would have been questioned. From the picture it looks like the waters could have been roughed at 21" and 6"or 8" on center with the waste at 19" and centered. That's all.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Protech said:


> I know right. It looks like a 4" combo with a 4x2 bushing in the tope leg. Totally legal and will work forever.


 
Not saying it isn't legal, Just that here the vent would have to be taken off after the long sweep.

If your going to post pictures expect them to be critiqued.
With 50 states and several countries represented on this site it's interesting to see how things are done in different areas, not right or wrong , just different.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> That does not look like an 800,000 dollar house to me if thats what you mean
> Yall aren't required to use heat traps on water heaters?


 No, We used to do that much new gross rev....like a ghost town in the new world now.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Not saying it isn't legal, Just that here the vent would have to be taken off after the long sweep.
> 
> If your going to post pictures expect them to be critiqued.
> With 50 states and several countries represented on this site it's interesting to see how things are done in different areas, not right or wrong , just different.


 I spent 10 years plumbing in Chicago and I recognized the ( Illinois) vibe so I like to have fun..


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I was talking to an inspector today and told him about this house. He said he would have given the plumber a hard time about the shower enclosure. When I asked why he said, what if they decide to take it out and put a basement in it's place? You would have all the plumbing in the way. :jester::laughing: Kidding Plumb Time.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

tee wyes underground is a no no as is the 90's going up in the wall 2x 45's my friend


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Mike Jessome said:


> tee wyes underground is a no no as is the 90's going up in the wall 2x 45's my friend


maybe in canada.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Mike Jessome said:


> tee wyes underground is a no no as is the 90's going up in the wall 2x 45's my friend


 UPC code says you can use 90 underground going from horizontal to vertical and UPC you can only put 3 water closets on ;a horizontal line


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Those 2" fittings are called sweeps and are a longer pattern than a 90 or 1/4 bend.

Most counties want 2 1/8ths on horiz to horiz..or at least in my area


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Mike Jessome said:


> tee wyes underground is a no no as is the 90's going up in the wall 2x 45's my friend


 Those are called combination fittings ....comb. wye 1/8 bend.....a tee wye is a short sweep tee called a san. tee here.


----------

